# If you were a chaos god, which historical figures would you elevate?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I came across a thread about the identity of Doombreed whilst browsing the web
People think he's either Genghis Khan, Attila the Hun, Hitler, or Stalin
Which other historical figures would be worthy of daemon prince-hood? 

Bernie Madoff seems to be a good acolyte of Tzeentch  

The crazy Roman Emperors Nero and Caligula seem to be good Slaaneshi candidates (with their excessive orgies and debauchery) 

Not sure about Nurgle


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Khorn- Vlad the Impailer- stuck trees up peoples butts
Nurgle- Michal Jackson- his nose rotted off
Slaanesh- Charlie Sheen- Winnig
Tzeenich- David Copperfield- king of magic


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

For khorne, most definitly king Leonidas of Sparta. Yeah you know him, freaking defended the pass of Thermopylae for 7 days, 3 of which were constant fighting against many persians. Yes new sources now indicate that it was not necessarily 1,000,000 persians and it was definitly more than 300 Spartans. But according to wikipedia, the lowest possible difference in force number is 7,700 greeks fighting 100,000 persians. Now correct me if I am wrong but is that bloodshed not truly worthy of khornes favor? especially for humans. 
If that was a space marine vs chaos space marine fight with no fortifications and no guns half the 40k fanbase would be up in arms.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

cegorach said:


> For khorne, most definitly king Leonidas of Sparta. Yeah you know him, freaking defended the pass of Thermopylae for 7 days, 3 of which were constant fighting against many persians. Yes new sources now indicate that it was not necessarily 1,000,000 persians and it was definitly more than 300 Spartans. But according to wikipedia, the lowest possible difference in force number is 7,700 greeks fighting 100,000 persians. Now correct me if I am wrong but is that bloodshed not truly worthy of khornes favor? especially for humans.
> If that was a space marine vs chaos space marine fight with no fortifications and no guns half the 40k fanbase would be up in arms.


Haven't you seen the Space Marine movie? one squad of Ultramarines could kill 100,000 chaos space marines.


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Klaivex said:


> Haven't you seen the Space Marine movie? one squad of Ultramarines could kill 100,000 chaos space marines.


yes but we've always known that smurfs have this ability, bieng as they are superior in every possible way to other astartes and doubly so in the case of their traitor brethren (this statement is so steeped in irony that i can't think of an unironic way of finishing this metaphor).


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes but that was the movie, just like the DoW games or the space marine game, they were made to appeal to the wider audience. They are not in the same sort of ball park as such. 
Like you do not get people saying how much they hate die hard because one ex-cop (or whatever he is) could not realistically do all the stuff he does. 

This is something I have been trying to break to the general 40k community for ages, that you cannot judge the movie like the rest of fluff because all movies have over-powered main characters. Don't forget that two ultramarines died before any chaos. 

Whereas if you compare it to (for example) the lotr trilogy, Aragon just messes up literally everything he finds and you dont get people down in the lotr going "OMGIZZLE PEEPS, THATS SO OVERPOWERED BOO HOO!!!!"???

I'm not saying that you have to like it, im just saying thats the only way its going to work. 

Personally I think that untill some realistic films or games appear (which would be never aside from maybe if you got to be a primarch in the horus heresy) then it should all just be scratched from the fluff, as such I just simply refuse to achnowledge it as legitimate. Sorry.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Back to the topic....

Khorne: Albert Einstein. E=MC2 = Many thousands dead.

Slaanesh: Lady Gaga. Duh.

Nurgle: Kim Jong Il (Oh wait, he did just ascend to Daemonhood....)

Tzeentch: Barack Obama. Change we can believe in. :spiteful:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Khorne: Russel Crowe. Because Khorne loved Gladiator.

Slaanesh: Ozzy Osbourne. Do I really need to explain this? Or maybe Hugh Hefner. 

Nurgle: Ronald Reagan.

Tzeentch: Michael Jackson. Because not even Obama is going to change colour any time soon. And good old Jackson seemed to love Tzeentches "gifts".


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

cegorach said:


> For khorne, most definitly king Leonidas of Sparta. Yeah you know him, freaking defended the pass of Thermopylae for 7 days, 3 of which were constant fighting against many persians.


Leonidas was fighting in defence of his home, family and way of life, not from the deep seethed need to kill. It would actually be the Persian king Xerxes, who just kept relentlessly feeding meat into the grinder that was Thermopylae.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye, but Xerxe gave up on this and led a relatively unremarkable life following his defeat. It is unlikely he would receive Khorne`s blessing.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

cegorach said:


> Yes but that was the movie, just like the DoW games or the space marine game, they were made to appeal to the wider audience. They are not in the same sort of ball park as such.
> Like you do not get people saying how much they hate die hard because one ex-cop (or whatever he is) could not realistically do all the stuff he does.
> 
> This is something I have been trying to break to the general 40k community for ages, that you cannot judge the movie like the rest of fluff because all movies have over-powered main characters. Don't forget that two ultramarines died before any chaos.
> ...


you avatar says laughing god... but you can't see the joke?


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Slaanesh. Elizabeth Bathory

Khorne. Shaka Zulu
.
Nurgle. Josef Mengele

Tzeentch. Maximillien Robespierre


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Only have one at the moment.

Khorne - Alexander the Great.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have 2:

Slaanesh: Josef Fritzl. Yeah we all know he did some pretty sick shit but then again Slaanesh likes that sort of thing. Especially for nearly 20 years.

Tzeentch: Adolf Hitler. I know he seems more obvious for Khorne but then again no disciple of Khorne is ever going to have the prowess to convince practically every educated person in the western world that he was doing a good thing. Not only did those guys believe him but he also made a country follow him in thinking that only people who were born to be blonde haired and blue eyed where the "proper" Germans. Yet they failed to notice that neither he nor any of his high command team (Hess, Himmler, Goering et al) exhibited either of those.

Reeks to me as a tonne of just as planned.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Nazi scientist who performed human experiments was the inspiration for Fabius Bile


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

If I was a chaos god I would have to be Khorne for obvious reasons, so my list is:

Ivan the Terrible - had a horde of guys who like to burn, kill and pillage, they pretty much does it for the critera.

Ghengis Khan - also had a horde of warriors who generally spent there whole lives killing.

Alexender the Great - Conquered lots of places and before he died he got drunk onec to often and thought he was a god, perfect.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

If a man like Alexander the Great had to be a creature of Chaos, then he would have to be a champion of Chaos Undivided. He was a great warlord, but he was also prone to excess. He hatched great schemes as well, though, and planned cities and trade routes. Finally, his campaigns undoubtedly resulted in sickness and starvation as he sieged hundreds of communities, forced countless of people to homelessness, etc.

Personally, though, I think he was a secret pawn of the Emperor, who even then steered Humanity from the shadows. In this case, Alexander was the first major move to bridge together Asia and Europe. Before him, modern-day Iran, Afghanistan, and Pakistan were places of myth and legend. After him, a single _lingua franca_ could suffice a diplomat or merchant from the western edges of the Greek world all across to NW Pakistan.

Vlad Tepes is also an interesting creature. Is he just a plaything of Khorne? Look at his history. Throughout his existence, his martial prowess (especially his _personal_ martial prowess, which is huge to Khorne) was absolutely secondary to his genius for scheming, manipulating his rival Wallachian nobles (not to mention the neighboring Hungarians), and outmaneuvering his Ottoman enemies.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

As Grandfather Nurgle, I'd make sure Typhoid Mary got a biiiiiiig hug and became a Greater Demon the size of the hospital she was imprisoned in so she could then turn all of New York into a most jovial cesspool.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

For Khorne it has to be Stalin just read the history
For Slaanesh Caligula
For Nurgle cute little ebola monkey
For Tzeentch Goebles I cant spell Nazi propaganda guy


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I think people underestimate the intelligence of Genghis Khan and his generals (Subothai being the most famous)...the guy had a strategic/tactical mind as sharp as Alexander the Great's of not sharper

the Mongol Empire also made the Macedonian Empire look rather pathetic size-wise


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Comments on a couple figures already mentioned...
Elizabeth Bathory IS Slaanesh. Perfect choice.
Wouldn't Einstein be a better choice for Tzeentch? He wasn't a warrior, but a scientist who's "sorcery" changed the world and our outlook on warfare.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

As others have said before : 

- Joseph Mengele for Nurgle (then he can be a literal angel of death after becoming a daemon )

- the Marquis de Sade : Slaneesh (why hasn't he been mentionned yet ???) a legendary libertine who helped invent "sadism" and frequented so many prostitutes of both sexes while in marriage that he made a mockery of the word (not to mention he likes "imprisoning and mistreating them" amongst other things)

- Hitler/Lenine/Einstein : Tzeentch they weren't warriors at all (I suspect most of them couldn't even heft a battle axe !) but as far as planning and scheming and politicking went they were pretty much second to none in the 20th century.

- Godefroid de Bouillon : Khorne a feudal lord from the city of Bouillon, in the Ardennes, is said to have cleaved a muslim clean in two, everything above his waist falling to the ground, cleanly sliced through. He was also capable of decapitating a camel in a single stroke of his sword.
Also obviously as a Crusader he probably had something to do with the "blood up to the shins" situation that happened during the "liberation" of Jerusalem. So for his martial prowess and the spilling of blood in the name of his fanatical devotion, I grant him Khornate Daemonhood !


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> I think people underestimate the intelligence of Genghis Khan and his generals (Subothai being the most famous)...the guy had a strategic/tactical mind as sharp as Alexander the Great's of not sharper
> 
> the Mongol Empire also made the Macedonian Empire look rather pathetic size-wise


Taking nothing away from Genghis Khan, you need to look at how much time he had to build his empire vs. Alexander. The former lived almost twice as long as the latter.

I'd also like to point out that Genghis Khan's empire was, in large part, simple geographical expanse (e.g., plains with comparatively little population, such as Mongolia and modern south Siberia). Northern China was his crown jewel. With a couple of exceptions (e.g., Gedrosian Desert), this was not the case with Alexander's empire.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Nostradamus = Tzeench, come one we are still using his freakin predictions...


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> I came across a thread about the identity of Doombreed whilst browsing the web
> People think he's either Genghis Khan, Attila the Hun, Hitler, or Stalin
> Which other historical figures would be worthy of daemon prince-hood?


Muhammad - Chaos Undivided


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> As others have said before :
> - the Marquis de Sade : Slaneesh (why hasn't he been mentionned yet ???) a legendary libertine who helped invent "sadism" and frequented so many prostitutes of both sexes while in marriage that he made a mockery of the word (not to mention he likes "imprisoning and mistreating them" amongst other things)
> 
> 
> ...


I though about De Sade, but I could only have one, and liked the thought of Slaanesh elevating a female.

And the name of Shaka Zulu's capitol literally translates into english, as "Place of Murder". So take that :biggrin:


----------



## anedcav (Nov 13, 2011)

randian said:


> Muhammad - Chaos Undivided


there is no chaos undevided



mob16151 said:


> I though about De Sade, but I could only have one, and liked the thought of Slaanesh elevating a female.
> 
> And the name of Shaka Zulu's capitol literally translates into english, as "Place of Murder". So take that :biggrin:


omg i thought she was a man

i wached this youtube video and it listed obama as tzench margrat thacher as nurgel that i disagree with tony blair IS NURGEL !!!


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

anedcav said:


> there is no chaos undevided


Lorgar and Perturabo would like some words with you.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

just one from me....

Nurgle - George A. Romero


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Charlamain (spell check me someone) is probably going to get elevated.

Machiavelli would be a GD of Tzneetch. Too clever.

Tony Blair and the rest of new labour would be Tzneetch too. A lot of lies and deceit.

Draconian or whatever that Roman emperor was called would be Khorne. As would the Black Prince of Wales, Edward.

Slaanesh get a whole load of people in the shapes of Lord Byron, Disraeli, Lord Rochester and Oscar Wilde.

Nurgle... Hmm, that Nazi 'Angel of Death' guy for sure... Robert Kock, Harvey, Alexander Fleming, Edward Jenner and Louis Pasteur? I'm sure Nurgle wouldn't mind medical geniouses batting for his side. Undoing their work and all.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Tony Blair and the rest of new labour would be Tzneetch too. A lot of lies and deceit.


Can we just collectivly draw a line here and say every british politician since the 60s at least. I cannot stake a claim for any other politicians because I don't know enough about foreign politicians, but every british one seems to be (warning bad language ahead) a complete arsehole. Aside from (of course) the monster raving looney party, because they are awsome.


----------

